# Welder Fabricator in MN



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

My buddy has been working for me since May. He is a welder/fabricator by trade he worked at the same shop for 15 years. Then they came through with layoffs ie got rid of all the highest paid guys. He is an amazing welder we are working on a couple sets of wings right now, I'll post pics of his work. He lives in **** Rapids. He is also a Harley nut and can do all maintenances needed I know you Harley guys don't even want the dealer to touch your bikes but I'd trust him with my first born. 

Call Sean 612-801-6418


----------



## bonwalt (Dec 27, 2009)

would he be intersted in making a 8" cutting edge for my Fisher?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm not a Fisher guy so what is needed? I'm sure he can/will do it. Call me 612-810-8370 Rob


----------

